# Woodcraft Dust Collector Remote Control



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

So, you're using this with HP vac and it works?
THX


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah, it is working great. I don't think the HF 2HP dust collector motor is a real 2HP. http://lumberjocks.com/newTim/blog/24379


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I have one that works really good on my Delta 1-1/2 HP DC,however it won't turn on my HF 2 HP. Not sure if it's the same model you have.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Mine just came and it works great on my Delta 1 1/2 dust collector.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I've had one for some time and it performs flawlessly on my Jet 1.5 hp dc.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

ok, thnx Tim. You've answered my questions that I asked on your other post… lol


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I had the 110 version, for my Delta 1.5hp DC. Worked great. Then I decided I had to convert the DC to 220V for household reasons, so I bought the 220 version, and it works great too. Had them nearly two years. The remotes are interchangeable, so now I have four, but one is enough. I carry it in my Carhartt's T- shirt pocket, clip the chain to the edge, and place it in the pocket so the button is facing out. I actuate it through my pocket material, that way nothing is dangling. The remote is in my pocket as I type this. Use it constantly.

Flawless…......


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Had mine for over a year now. I'm very happy with it. It stays clipped to my work apron so I don't lose it. Highly recommended.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I have had mine for 4 years and it works fantastic.


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

I have a Delta 50-760 which is 1 1/2 HP machine. I'm on my second one. Mine is the Rockler 110 volt version. For some reson the area that receives the plug starts to melt and makes it impossible to remove the plug.

The second unit is over two years old and is still working.


----------



## bvdon (Feb 22, 2010)

I've had mine for about a year and works fine. Couldn't imagine doing without it.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I've used a similar remote in my shop for a couple of years. I keep one of the controllers at the table saw and the other at the SCMS station. I'm never more than a couple of steps from one of them.

I had to upgrade to the 220v version when I went to 220v last year.


----------



## bobthebuilderinmichigan (Feb 6, 2010)

I guess, based on your experience, I'm going to get one of these to run my HF system. Hope it works!


----------



## bobthebuilderinmichigan (Feb 6, 2010)

I bought it and it works just fine. I love it!


----------

